# Any of you guys speak MIDI



## Ozzey (Mar 25, 2010)

I have always been a fan of Mr. Lee and his abilities. As such I found an article in a guitar world that outlined all the stuff he used. I know he uses a foot pedal like a Korg MPK-130. I know that this is nothing more than a set of buttons. I know you need a head unit behind it to make the thing make noise but, that is about as far as I have gotten. Oh great and wise musicians of 2cool, anybody play keys?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Mr. Lee?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Jake E. Lee? 

The MIDI pedal connects to a rack-mounted effects processor (via a long cord) that you would use instead of multiple pedals on the floor. You'd need to also have a power conditioner, a tuner, and an power amplifier at the very least in your "rack". My lead guitarist used to use a rack but has since switched back to pedals since it's alot easier to fix a malfunction on the fly during a show. You'd just bypass a pedal or replace a cord if need be.


----------



## Ozzey (Mar 25, 2010)

*I see ...*

Sorry I figured everybody would know Geddy Lee. I thought I put something about Rush in my first post as well. And yeah I have an effects unit and amp for my bass and know how all that jazz works. That's why I asked specifically about MIDI. I am looking to see if anyone is familiar with samplers/synthesizer type stuff as it pertains to playing piano with your feet while playing bass with your hands. Thanks for your input though.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Ahh Geddy Lee! DURR! :spineyes: haha I saw them about 2 months ago even. 

Sorry, I don't know squat about synth, rock on!


----------

